# Cognos and SQL Server problem!



## mayankminawat (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have installed SQL Server 2000 and Cognos 8 and both are working fine but I am not able to access my SQL Database through Cognos. When I try to go to Cognos Configuration and do a test on the configuration, it gives me an error on the Data Access step. This is the error which I get once I try to run a test on the cognos configuration....

[Content Manager database connection]
1. [ ERROR ] The database connection failed.
2. [ ERROR ] Content Manager is unable to access the content store. Verify your database connection parameters, and then contact your database administrator for assistance.

[Validate mail server properties.]
1. [ ERROR ] The mail server cannot be reached.

I am in mid of a project and will highly appreciate any help that you may give in this regard. 

Thank you.


----------

